# 2013 Nissan Sentra Review - Video



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *The compact segment’s new Sentra of attention *
> _by Richard Cazeau_
> 
> Having dropped off the radar in the compact car segment over the past few years, new features and more interior room have been added to help draw attention to the all-new 2013 Sentra. But Nissan aims to get you behind the wheel with two more important updates.
> ...


Read the complete 2013 Nissan Sentra Review at AutoGuide.com


----------

